# rsync Dateien ausschliessen

## JoHo42

Hi Leute,

ich mache immer ein Backup mit rsync von meinem System.

Allerdings wuerde ich ganz gerne Dateien oder ganze Verzeichniss ausschliessen.

Z.B. steht im /usr Verzeichniss portage drin, ich moechte das alles andere kopiert wird

allerdings nicht portage.

Ich koennte jetzt in einem Skript alle anderen Verzeichnisse kopieren,

allerdings muesste ich das Skript immer anpassen, wenn im user Verzeichnis ein Verzeichnis dabei kommt.

Gibt es da moeglichkeiten?

Gruss Joerg

----------

## Finswimmer

```
     --exclude=PATTERN       exclude files matching PATTERN

     --exclude-from=FILE     read exclude patterns from FILE

```

die beiden sollten dir helfen.

Du musst es noch testen, aber --exclude=/usr/portage sollte gehen.

Tobi

----------

